# U12 Roster Size



## uburoi (Jan 12, 2017)

What is the reason for the roster size in USSDA U12 being upwards of 20 players? I notice the next age group up roster size is more normal (16 players I think). Thanks.


----------



## mahrez (Jan 12, 2017)

uburoi said:


> What is the reason for the roster size in USSDA U12 being upwards of 20 players? I notice the next age group up roster size is more normal (16 players I think). Thanks.


Two teams at that AG.

U13 minimum is 16 most have more.


----------



## OP05 (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone know what the roster sizes will be for u13 (2005) next year?  I had heard they will skip the 9v9 year and jump to 11v11, which would likely mean roster sizes similary to the u13's this year?


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 20, 2017)

OP05 said:


> Anyone know what the roster sizes will be for u13 (2005) next year?  I had heard they will skip the 9v9 year and jump to 11v11, which would likely mean roster sizes similary to the u13's this year?


What you heard is correct. 05s will be 11v11 next year as U13s. The roster size will depend on the team. Count on 16-18 for club-based DA teams (+Development Players (DPs) in the mix), potentially 20+ for MLS-based teams (no DPs).


----------



## OP05 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks.   I heard that roster size for our MLS-based team might be in the 20's, which seems high.  But more slots aren't necessarily a bad thing, as long as there's an outlet for the players lower in the rotation to get minutes (DP?).


----------

